# S.B. LEONARDI & CO. CITY DRUG STORE



## Powerhead (Jun 13, 2012)

Found this one picking last night along with a few others but this was by far the best one.

 CITY DRUG STORE
 S.B. LEONARDI & CO.
 TAMPA, FLA

 I did a few searches last night and today. I couldn't find one like it.

 I did see a lot of other bottles with S.B. Leonardi but not this one.

 Any info would be helpful.


----------



## Powerhead (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to rotate....


----------



## epackage (Jun 13, 2012)

Could have held any liquid med, I'd figure $10-20...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 13, 2012)

> I did see a lot of other bottles with S.B. Leonardi but not this one.


By that do you mean sizes. The slug plate drug store bottles were almost always made in different sizes and the embossed could change at least yearly. 
 The FLA should be of interest to locals around there.
 BTW that's Sydney B Leanardi, 1862-1942. I'm not sure of the pharmacy YOO.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 13, 2012)

OK, I found a bit more. It looks like he moved to NY about 1914 but I saw some reference to both NY and Tampa so there's some connection at least 'til then and maybe later. It could also be the name was so familiar it was used for the medicine much later at that drug store or to bottle those meds. I still haven't fount info on the store. Local directories should help with that.


----------



## Powerhead (Jun 14, 2012)

Cool.

 Thank you all for the replies.

 Like I said, I saw that there were a few other bottles by SB Leonardi but none to match the one I have...yet.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Rick,

 Nice grabs, sir. I always love to see a nice druggist poking through the dirt. All the better, when it's a nice one from tampa, and the prolific medicine man, SB Leonardi.

 He was somewhat of an "officer" of the Florida Druggist Assoc.

 "Then followed the election of the officers and committees to serve for the term 1893-'94, as below:

  President, TS Chalker, of Lake City; Vice-Presidents, WI Woodman, of St Augustine; George Hughes, of Jacksonville; and CC Harris, of Tampa; Secretary, WH Ligbtstone, of Jacksonville; Treasurer, Ed Delouest, of Ocala; Local Secretary, SB Leonardi, of Tampa." From American Druggist, 1893.

 Still listed:

 "Leonardl & Co., S.B. -- Mfrs. Prop. Meds.
  Leonardi-Haymans & Co., Inc. Ybor City -- Mfrs. Cigars" From Druggist's ERA, 1913.

 Matt has a bonanza of bottles listed:






 "LEONARDIS LIGHTNING COUGH CURE TAMPA, FLA
   Sydney B. Leonardi






  LEONARDI'S TASTELESS CHILL CURE AND IRON TONIC TAMPA, FLA.






 LEONARDI'S GOLDEN EYE LOTION RELEIVES WITHOUT PAIN NEW YORK, N.Y.

 LEONARDI'S LIVER AID  TAMPA, FLA






 LEONARDI'S BLOOD ELIXIR THE GREAT BLOOD PURIFIER S.B. LEONARDI & CO. TAMPA FLA
   beveled corners

  JARABE DE LEONARDI PARA. LATOS CREOSOTADO LEONARDI'S COUGH SYRUP CREOSOTED TAMPA, FLA
 Spanish version
   LEONARDI'S GOLDEN EYE LOTION RELIEVES WITHOUT PAIN  NEW ROCHELLE N.Y, N.Y.
   ABM
   LEONARDI'S GOLDEN EYE LOTION RELIEVES WITHOUT PAIN TAMPA FLA.






 LEONARDIS WORM SYRUP  PREPARED ONLY BY  SB LEONARDI & CO. NEW ROCHELLE, NY" From MedicineNexus.

 Here's one I'd like to see:

 "SEVEN - ELEVEN FEVER REMEDY  PREPARED BY S.B. LEONARDI & CO. TAMPA, FLA" MedicineNexus.

 Leonardi had a store at the fabulous Tampa Bay Hotel in 1893:

 "A Japanese pavilion was constructed near the river and its first floor contained a drugstore operated by S. B. Leonardi and Company and the upper floor served as a sitting room for the guests." From.




From.


----------

